# HCG levels dropping



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, I was (or am) 6 weeks today and my doctor called to tell me that my HCG level went from being 1300 on Monday to 1200 on Wednesday. That definitly means miscarrige right? There's nothing I can do? No progesterone, or hcg shot or something? I am so lost right now and didn't know where to turn. If anyone could offer any advice into what I can expect to happen now, or what tests I should be having done..or maybe if the slight drop doesn't really mean miscarrige (i am sure i am just holding onto false hope though). Anything would be greatly appreciated. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Frippledip

Oh hun, I'm so sorry this is happening to you...I went through the exact same thing just a month ago, except my HcG never got above 100. It's always possible that it was a lab error, but I would prepare yourself for the worst. So so sorry :hugs:


----------



## boylovesgirl

Frippledip said:


> Oh hun, I'm so sorry this is happening to you...I went through the exact same thing just a month ago, except my HcG never got above 100. It's always possible that it was a lab error, but I would prepare yourself for the worst. So so sorry :hugs:

Thank you, I am trying to be prepared for the worst, it's just so dissapointing. Thank you for replying.


----------



## Rebaby

I'm so sorry hun :hugs: 

It doesn't seem like a huge drop, perhaps could it be a problem with the sample or an error? I'm afraid to say i don't know very much about HCG levels so i can't be of much help, i wouldn't want to get your hopes up falsely but i will be thinking of you

:hug:


----------



## Sweetie

:hugs:


----------



## chella

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I was (or am) 6 weeks today and my doctor called to tell me that my HCG level went from being 1300 on Monday to 1200 on Wednesday. That definitly means miscarrige right? There's nothing I can do? No progesterone, or hcg shot or something? I am so lost right now and didn't know where to turn. If anyone could offer any advice into what I can expect to happen now, or what tests I should be having done..or maybe if the slight drop doesn't really mean miscarrige (i am sure i am just holding onto false hope though). Anything would be greatly appreciated. Thanks ladies.


Hi so sorry to hear that u had this news, im not too updated with hcg levels but ill be thinking of u and hope whatever happens u have someone with u to be there for u, and be prepared, take care xxx :hugs:


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, I posted this thread to ask about what a drop in HCG was about..well it's been a nightmare ever since. I spotted a little after the initial drop, which stopped so I went for more blood work and to my surprise the level had risen (from 1200 to 1593) so I went for an ultrasound where they found a little baby heart beating away at 106 bpm, so I thought everything was fine. More hcg show another rise but slow again (to 1707), now this morning I am spotting again. I know that with the spotting, some cramps and slow rising hcg things do not look good, and I am ready to deal with that. My question is, how long is this going to take? What other tests should I be looking into? Thanks for taking the time to listen to my rant ladies. Any advice, previous experience ect would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JASMAK

:hug: Just hang in there. You have your bean for now...I don't think there is anything that you can do. Did you ask about progesterone??? I would. That is the only thing that I know of. Keep us updated, and I am thinking of you.


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, thank you for all of your support. This has been a really tough few weeks. I went for another ultrasound today after the spotting turned to red bleeding with a few clots. The heartbeat was still there but it was varying from 82-118. My midwife said we are probably just watching a miscarrige in progress. She said they normally don't give this many tests so they normally would not see all this, but she doubts this will end in a healthy pregnancy. She is going to try and refer me to an OBGYN and see if he can't tell me more. So I guess now I sit and wait. Thanks again ladies for all of your help.


----------



## Frippledip

Oh gosh hon I'm so sorry to hear this...I know how awful being in limbo is. I think seeing an OBGYN asap is the best thing you can do, but it sounds like maybe you can't get in soon? Isn't there anything they can do to speed up the process (of seeing the doc I mean) for someone in your situation?


----------



## boylovesgirl

Frippledip said:


> Oh gosh hon I'm so sorry to hear this...I know how awful being in limbo is. I think seeing an OBGYN asap is the best thing you can do, but it sounds like maybe you can't get in soon? Isn't there anything they can do to speed up the process (of seeing the doc I mean) for someone in your situation?

Thanks for replying, I don't think that there is anything that can be done. I am going to call my GP tomorrow in the morning but doubt he will do anything as he has done very little already. I am considering trying a progesterone cream but wonder if it will only prolong the inevitable as my midwife said "we are probably just watching a miscarrige in progress". She is sending a letter to this OB but it's unsure wether he will see me or not. I thought they may put me on bedrest, or do another HCG or another ultrasound or something, but nothing except sit and wait. I am sooo confused. Thankful for BnB though. :hugs:


----------



## krockwell

:hugs:
So sorry this is happening darling. I know you're thinking maybe progesterone or something like that, but... I know this is probably an aweful thing...but I heard a story about a woman who was given something to stop a miscarriage, and her poor little son was born with no eyes, can't walk, won't be able to talk and a bunch of horrible things that would be hard to deal with. 

I know you would love any child regardless of handicap, as would any woman, but... sometimes nature just needs to take it's course. 

I hope that I don't sound too cold hearted, because I know from my 3 miscarriages, that it is not an easy thing to go through, and that I was thinking the exact same thing...wondering if there was ANYTHING anyone could do for me.

All I hope is that you can get the OBG to see you and help you have a happy and healthy baby.

All the best.


----------



## boylovesgirl

krockwell said:


> :hugs:
> So sorry this is happening darling. I know you're thinking maybe progesterone or something like that, but... I know this is probably an aweful thing...but I heard a story about a woman who was given something to stop a miscarriage, and her poor little son was born with no eyes, can't walk, won't be able to talk and a bunch of horrible things that would be hard to deal with.
> 
> I know you would love any child regardless of handicap, as would any woman, but... sometimes nature just needs to take it's course.
> 
> I hope that I don't sound too cold hearted, because I know from my 3 miscarriages, that it is not an easy thing to go through, and that I was thinking the exact same thing...wondering if there was ANYTHING anyone could do for me.
> 
> All I hope is that you can get the OBG to see you and help you have a happy and healthy baby.
> 
> All the best.

Thats what I was afraid of, not that I wouldn't love my child regardless. I just want answers one way or another right now. Thank you for responding.


----------

